# What height lathe?



## healeydays (Feb 19, 2013)

Folks,

I am setting up my midi lathe and am trying to figure out what is a comfortable height for the worktable I want to build for it. Are there any suggested standards? I will probably have a couple other mobile type tools I will use this bench for too over time. I am about 5'10" and distance from the floor to my elbow bent is about 40"

Mike B


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 19, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am setting up my midi lathe and am trying to figure out what is a comfortable height for the worktable I want to build for it. Are there any suggested standards? I will probably have a couple other mobile type tools I will use this bench for too over time. I am about 5'10" and distance from the floor to my elbow bent is about 40"
> 
> Mike B



I try to make my head stock spindle level with my elbow. I'm 6'2


----------



## davidgiul (Feb 19, 2013)

One possibility is to use your joiner as a base.:davidguil:
[attachment=18691]


----------



## healeydays (Feb 19, 2013)

davidgiul said:


> One possibility is to use your joiner as a base.:davidguil:



Just don't turn that puppy on by mistake...


----------



## davidgiul (Feb 19, 2013)

healeydays said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > One possibility is to use your joiner as a base.:davidguil:
> ...


The joiner or the lathe?:davidguil:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2013)

It's kind of a personal preference with the user, I like mine a little lower, just below elbow height. It gives me more leverage that way, especially with long handled tools.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 19, 2013)

davidgiul said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...



David, thanks for the picture- make me feel a little more normal.  If ya know what I mean.....................


----------



## davidgiul (Feb 19, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...


Hi Mike, somewhere in the mess is my foxtail broom.


----------

